# Kohler CV15 carb rebuild



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a Kohler CV15 engine and I ordered a carb rebuild kit because the float valve is leaking, the carb has a brass insert that is pressed into the body of the carb, I am wondering if there is a rubber seat that gets pressed into the brass insert that I need to blow out to install a new seat, It looks like it has a one peice brass seat, Thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's going to depend upon which carburetor you have. Most kits will come with 2 types of float needles. The carburetor with the brass insert will generally use a float needle that has the tip that is flexable and looks like rubber. If your old needle was all metal then there may have been a seat pressed down in the insert. 

My experience with many of these type carburetors (Walbro in particular) is that wear to the brass seat may cause the needle not to seat properly and many times a new needle will not fix the issue. Unfortunately the brass insert is not replaceable on many of these carburetors and the complete carburetor must be replaced.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------

